

Ask HN: Is there any way to ACTUALLY stop biodiversity loss? - rblion

The amount of species disappearing every year is scary to think about, 100 to 1,000 times the natural rate. I&#x27;m aware of many of the causes, they have been written about extensively. However, the solutions proposed don&#x27;t sound too convincing.
======
chris_va
Some loss can be stopped with better enforcement of laws/treaties (e.g.
overfishing, destruction of reefs, poaching). The countries most responsible
(e.g. China) do not really care or do not have the resources to do
enforcement. The US used to be in that boat, though is doing better this
millennia.

Some loss could be stopped by political means (e.g. capping greenhouse
emissions), though honestly that will probably never happen in time for most
species at risk. The human impact (e.g. trillions of dollars in loss, hundreds
of millions displaced) will eventually push those policies, but it hasn't
happened yet.

The rest... we can try to sequence and re-introduce. We are unlikely to get to
the majority of species, though, since somewhere between 1-500 go extinct each
day.

